# Temptation of Boromir



## JPMaximilian (Oct 16, 2007)

In Peter Jackson's film Boromir is tempted by the ring and he utters the line: "It is a strange fate that we should suffer so much fear and doubt over so small a thing. Such a little thing." Is this from the book and if so where? Thanks.


----------



## Valandil (Oct 16, 2007)

JPMaximilian said:


> In Peter Jackson's film Boromir is tempted by the ring and he utters the line: "It is a strange fate that we should suffer so much fear and doubt over so small a thing. Such a little thing." Is this from the book and if so where? Thanks.



Yes - last chapter of "Fellowship" - about 10-12 lines into Frodo's final conversation with Boromir. The words are almost exact.


----------



## Starflower (Oct 17, 2007)

The exact quotefrom the book:


> 'The Ring! Is it not a strange fate that we should suffer so much fear and doubt for so small a thing? So small a thing!



I think it is one of the finer moments of the films, and Sean Bean delivers the line so perfectly.


----------



## Maeglin (Oct 22, 2007)

Yes, it is very well done in the film (albeit in the wrong spot). I haven't watched any of the movies in about 2 years, and now you all have made me want to go and watch them again!


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 20, 2008)

Maeglin said:


> Yes, it is very well done in the film (albeit in the wrong spot). I haven't watched any of the movies in about 2 years, and now you all have made me want to go and watch them again!


I don't know why they didn't put this where it was supposed to go; except perhaps that PJ wanted to indicate that Aragorn was suspicious of Boromir (the hand on the hilt as he bade Boromir give the ring back to Frodo).


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 20, 2008)

Starflower said:


> The exact quotefrom the book:
> 
> 
> I think it is one of the finer moments of the films, and Sean Bean delivers the line so perfectly.



He deserves especial credit, considering the fact that, when in this shoot location, he continually had his horror of arriving and leaving by helicopter continually in his head!  

Barley


----------



## Starflower (Feb 20, 2008)

well.. it makes more sense cinematically to have the lines delivered with more people present. The scene would not be so dramatic and effective with only Boromir and Frodo in the scene.


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 20, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> He deserves especial credit, considering the fact that, when in this shoot location, he continually had his horror of arriving and leaving by helicopter continually in his head!
> 
> Barley


Was he scared of flying, or just helicopters? Whichever ... that's dedication!


----------



## Elthir (Feb 21, 2008)

I remember hoping Sean Bean would play Aragorn. I think Bean is a bright spot, and Tolkien author Verlyn Flieger seems to agree.




> 'Galadriel was terrible, and since Cate Blanchett is a fine actor, she must have been directed to perform in that wooden, zombie-like manner. Sean Bean is the only person who played as if he believed who he was. His Boromir was a real person, not a type. I found him totally convincing, and his funeral journey down the river and over the falls was the film's finest moment. Truly moving. Although the script sentimentalized and overdid the character's repentance at the end. Boromir is not that good.' V. Flieger


 
Maybe Jackson should have given Faramir to Bean as well (well _Tolkien's Faramir_ I mean -- though I can't fault the actor playing Faramir for the writing of course).



I'm sure the Vicar of Dibley would agree!


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 21, 2008)

> I found him totally convincing, and his funeral journey down the river and over the falls was the film's finest moment.


Unfortunate choice! This part was played by a dummy.

And for those of you confused by the vicar of dibley reference, you need look no further than here: http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=wGRhXMPdLBs

Sean Bean and Dawn French!


----------



## Starflower (Feb 21, 2008)

Eledhwen said:


> Unfortunate choice! This part was played by a dummy.



I went to the LOtR films exhibition a couple of years back, they had the dummy on display, it was uncannily lifelike!


----------



## Elthir (Feb 21, 2008)

The Vicar also had Sean's picture on her wall in some episodes.

Funny clip


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (Feb 22, 2008)

Eledhwen said:


> Was he scared of flying, or just helicopters? Whichever ... that's dedication!



He was terrified of at least flying in helicopters. He was — finally — so terrified he refused to board them. He would, in full costume, take two hours to trek to the location, do the scene and then take another two hours to trek back. It's all in the extra goody sections of the extended editons of the DVDs.

Barley


----------



## Eledhwen (Feb 23, 2008)

Barliman Butterbur said:


> He was terrified of at least flying in helicopters. He was — finally — so terrified he refused to board them. He would, in full costume, take two hours to trek to the location, do the scene and then take another two hours to trek back. It's all in the extra goody sections of the extended editons of the DVDs.
> 
> Barley


I can understand that ... a dysfunctioning helicopter has the aerodynamics of a brick. I must have missed that bit of the goodies; there was so much to watch on the extended DVDs. I'll have to go back and see what else I missed.


----------

